# Orange alligator



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've seen pink elephants, but never one of these...

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2011/0107/Orange-alligator-Evolution-or-dye-job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's a perfect color for Halloween!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol I have the same color spray paint XD


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A Halloweenogator!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanna swim in rusty water!


----------

